

More Android is Good Android - chacha102
http://techgeist.net/2009/04/more-android-is-good-android/

======
stcredzero
Something like Android or the iPhone with an App Store is what non technical
end-users really want. What these users really want is to be taken care of. To
use an automotive metaphor, they don't want to check their own oil and tweak
their own ignition, they want to take the car back to the dealer and get their
maintenance sticker. (At the same time, they like picking their own trim,
color accents, stereo options, etc, but they also don't want to be bothered
with doing the wiring themselves.)

~~~
sketerpot
And with Android, you are still _allowed_ to muck around under the hood,
because it's open source. That counts for a lot in the long run.

~~~
herval
I'm curious to know how this counts in the long run, specially given the fact
that basically all 'open source mobiles' (openmoko being the latest example)
have been extincted or never lasted long, so far...

~~~
davidw
The 'long run' is a lot longer than the short time mobile phones have been
very hackable at all.

------
donaq
I've been using the HTC Dream for a couple of weeks now, and it's been pretty
good so far. I haven't had to break out any hacker-fu to get anything working.
Mostly I just had to download apps to do stuff. The only complaints I have are
that battery life is too short, especially when 3G is on, and I can't find an
app allowing me to transfer files with bluetooth. If anyone can point me in
that direction, I would be much obliged.

~~~
Zaak
I believe that bluetooth support on Android is currently limited to headsets.

[http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2008/08/some-
informat...](http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2008/08/some-information-
on-apis-removed-in.html)

~~~
dave_au
So bluetooth file transfer at 28kbps with some old school modem hackery,
awesome :)

~~~
stcredzero
Someone could write an App that pretends to be an old Hayes modem.

------
DenisM
Anyone knows what the Android install base is?

